# Why don't pax tip??



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a question for people that drove a cab and now Uber. About 10 years ago i drove a cab in Vegas for 1 week. It was the worst paying job in history. I made about 8 dollars an hour including tips. I made 2 dollars a ride in tips. Without the tips I would have been below minimum wage. Why arent Uber riders getting cash tips. Why is the mentality changing for pax when they are with a uber driver. The rideis cheaper, better car, more educated driver, and speaks fluent english. I am confused on whats going on. does the app say DONT TIP when they sign at the end of the ride.


----------



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

Because as a passenger, when you sign up for Uber, everything is a cashless transaction. Uber states that tipping isn't necessary. Just something you have to deal with as a driver.


----------



## dsimms (Nov 13, 2014)

sushiboy said:


> Because as a passenger, when you sign up for Uber, everything is a cashless transaction. Uber states that tipping isn't necessary. Just something you have to deal with as a driver.


Uber makes it sound like you are making enough that you should not
be tipped, maybe you are, maybe you are not, let the rider decide...

It should be something like:

"Feel Free To Tip Your Driver"


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't understand people talkin about tip uber pax are very cheap so don't waste ur time talkin about top

Just fixed this f....n cheap fare !!!!!!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber told them one time that the tip was included so now they’d have to to be told 100 times that it’s not. And Uber riders are very cheap or they’d ask us, on a min fare with 4 people in car, “How are you making any money on this ride?”. Well, ma’am. I’m quite simply not. “That sounds awful. Why don’t you get a better job?”. “Why don’t you ****ing tip me?”. Uber riders take Uber everywhere, in every circumstance. They’ve mathed out their Uber ration for the year and it definitely does not include a tip. Ride Uber yourself a few times and you’ll realize that the way people have programmed Uber into their lives will make a fare hike somewhat costly for Uber.

It honestly represents a major breach of contract between the consumer and the labor, and a portent of deteriorating relations and growing hostility. If you’re not tipping your cabbie, who the hell ARE you tipping?

I’d be surprised if tipped wages weren’t down across the entire economy (restaurant, hotel, bar etc). Due directly to Uber’s training of consumers.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

The thing is if u got $2.60 trip(don't wanna say $4 ) and if the pax tip u$1 
Does it help not at all 
They need to fixed this f.....n fare


----------



## dsimms (Nov 13, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Uber told them one time that the tip was included so now they'd have to to be told 100 times that it's not. And Uber riders are very cheap or they'd ask us, on a min fare with 4 people in car, "How are you making any money on this ride?". Well, ma'am. I'm quite simply not. "That sounds awful. Why don't you get a better job?". "Why don't you ****ing tip me?". Uber riders take Uber everywhere, in every circumstance. They've mathed out their Uber ration for the year and it definitely does not include a tip. Ride Uber yourself a few times and you'll realize that the way people have programmed Uber into their lives will make a fare hike somewhat costly for Uber.
> 
> It honestly represents a major breach of contract between the consumer and the labor, and a portent of deteriorating relations and growing hostility. If you're not tipping your cabbie, who the hell ARE you tipping?
> 
> I'd be surprised if tipped wages weren't down across the entire economy (restaurant, hotel, bar etc). Due directly to Uber's training of consumers.


When you have a job, people for the most part assume you are making enough money....
There would be no hurt to anyone for uber to say: "Tips Appreciated" however, if you
encourage people not to tip, then they just assume something else....

I think uber getting a 20% tip off the top is absurd....


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Because those drivers refuse tips.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is Uber-speak on tipping: "Being Uber means there's no need to tip."



Dany said:


> The thing is if u got $2.60 trip(don't wanna say $4 ) and if the pax tip u$1
> Does it help not at all
> They need to fixed this f.....n fare


Dany, speak for yourself. Fixing the fare structure would help a lot. But, even a $1 tip per fare makes a big difference. You just have to look at when the $1 SRF was taken away to see how big of a difference it did make.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

contract breach when uber lower the fair I didn't sing up for 6$ fare neather 5$ , so as partner I terminate partnership with cheap bastards and a told them so!


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I think the cashless, no tip trip is part of the selling point uber uses, I still get tips on occasion, never more then 5$ at a time, infact its always 5$ when I get a tip!


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've done 145 trips. Got my first tip, 2 dollars yesterday.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

1/145. $1500 + 2.00
It’s ****ing madness. Uber is Satan. I have run out of hyperbole. Thank you uberforum and goodnight.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Had one today... a guy's sister ordered an Uber (me) to take him to Dulles Airport. Dropped him off, and as he got out of the car, he says "My sister is a better tipper than I am, I'm sure she'll put a decent tip in for you". Great, a customer that actually thinks I deserved a tip, and I get nothing...


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, I thought *tips were included?*
/sarcasm, _ducks for various things being thrown in my direction. _Hahahaha. 

Yeah. People need to tip. Fares in most cities barely break minimum wage after expenses.


----------



## dsimms (Nov 13, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Had one today... a guy's sister ordered an Uber (me) to take him to Dulles Airport. Dropped him off, and as he got out of the car, he says "My sister is a better tipper than I am, I'm sure she'll put a decent tip in for you". Great, a customer that actually thinks I deserved a tip, and I get nothing...


rofl...

You just got a ******** from his sister...
because she is better at giving blow jobs....
and you did not get that kind of *******...


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Had one today... a guy's sister ordered an Uber (me) to take him to Dulles Airport. Dropped him off, and as he got out of the car, he says "My sister is a better tipper than I am, I'm sure she'll put a decent tip in for you". Great, a customer that actually thinks I deserved a tip, and I get nothing...


One grandmea took my uber to the LAX and her daughter instructed her not to tip because it was included.
Thank god, she was a captive audience, so I had a good 20 minites to educate her about the tip.
I feel a little guilty, but i converted a non-tipper into a $5 tipper.
Her daughter will probably kill her for tipping me, though.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

these young techie people have had a golden spoon in their mouth since birth. so they have never worked in the service industry or have no clue about it at all. clueless. i have scaled down my driving since i hit my money mark goal and i will start posting a sign in my car that reads-

*The $1 safe ride fee is kept by uber and not the driver.

Tips are not included in the fare. You dont have to tip, but any tip will be greatly appreciated by your driver who got you to your destination in a safe and timely matter.

Have a great day!
*


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

A bunch of guys who aren't fluid in English explained and explain to passengers a no tipping pitch that they misinterpreted from the get go, "There is no tipping on Uber! IF you accept tip. Lose job."


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

evboy said:


> I have a question for people that drove a cab and now Uber. About 10 years ago i drove a cab in Vegas for 1 week. It was the worst paying job in history. I made about 8 dollars an hour including tips. I made 2 dollars a ride in tips. Without the tips I would have been below minimum wage. Why arent Uber riders getting cash tips. Why is the mentality changing for pax when they are with a uber driver. The rideis cheaper, better car, more educated driver, and speaks fluent english. I am confused on whats going on. does the app say DONT TIP when they sign at the end of the ride.


Its Uber policy not to tip. The Uber experince is meant to be cashless. The tip is supposed to be built in.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

tips are everything!!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

They ****ing greedy, that's why they never tip.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

One Pax insisted I take her 30 dollar tip last night!! lol


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

*If they really want to give U a tip? or just wanna get a good rating?*

I can process credit card via smart phone. When Uber riders ask me how they can tip me..I am replying cash or credit card. No one tip me via credit card...yet..


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Love it !!!!!!alex


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Take a break from Uber and drive for Lyft for a while. If everyone does this, Uber won't make their money. And Lyft has tipping.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

TIP YOUR UBER DRIVER! SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Take a break from Uber and drive for Lyft for a while. If everyone does this, Uber won't make their money. And Lyft has tipping.


Yeah this. I get quite a few tips while driving Lyft. It's almost criminal that Uber dissuades people to tip drivers.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep. I am a Lyft mentor....I like the Lyft culture better.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

$10 tip from a frat boy!!! SSo last night I go to this address (wrong of course) after about 8-10 minutes I get 4 college kids. The 2 girls were 2 sheets in the wind. I could smell the liquor on there breath as they entered my car. So on the way to this frat party we are all just having a blast joking around. When I arrive at their destination the guy up front gives me $10 and says this is for the greatest Uber ride ever. $6 trip. If you can talk to all different age groups you have a better chance of getting tipped.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

evboy said:


> I have a question for people that drove a cab and now Uber. About 10 years ago i drove a cab in Vegas for 1 week. It was the worst paying job in history. I made about 8 dollars an hour including tips. I made 2 dollars a ride in tips. Without the tips I would have been below minimum wage. Why arent Uber riders getting cash tips. Why is the mentality changing for pax when they are with a uber driver. The rideis cheaper, better car, more educated driver, and speaks fluent english. I am confused on whats going on. does the app say DONT TIP when they sign at the end of the ride.


The same wage is possible today in a taxicab in Vegas. Everyone who drives taxicab in Las Vegas pays a tip charge of 9 percent to the state on all fares.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

It's interesting I've noticed that people who work in service industries have a unprecedented tip culture to them. Most are equally appreciative of good service and are regular people. It's like they are really switched on to Uberman. While the Uber koolaid expresses no tip required," most I have ran into say the same thing. Hey I know how hard it is and you provided me a great ride without treating me like my customers did tonight(complaining or threatening with an "I need to see the manager" attitude). Here's a little something, if you don't take I'll leave it on the back seat. So not all are bad, they are just working with what they have, just like most us(normal folks who schlep for the uberman)


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I put a tip jar in the backseat, it works well


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I put a tip jar in the backseat, it works well


Does it encourage tipping or do they passively avoid looking at it?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I put a tip jar in the backseat, it works well


You don't think this affects your rating?


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

evboy said:


> I have a question for people that drove a cab and now Uber. About 10 years ago i drove a cab in Vegas for 1 week. It was the worst paying job in history. I made about 8 dollars an hour including tips. I made 2 dollars a ride in tips. Without the tips I would have been below minimum wage. Why arent Uber riders getting cash tips. Why is the mentality changing for pax when they are with a uber driver. The rideis cheaper, better car, more educated driver, and speaks fluent english. I am confused on whats going on. does the app say DONT TIP when they sign at the end of the ride.


Uber passengers do not tip for one reason. They come from a new generation of young people who never had to bust their balls for a buck and have been handed everything. They are from the ME first generation and have no clue how many people depend on tips to generate income. They are under the impression we are on earth to serve them and screw you. No compassion for anyone but themselves. Give me a bartender, fireman, cop as a passenger instead of these scum yuppies anyday!


----------



## MIBNYC (Nov 18, 2014)

I tip when there is no surge. Easy


----------

